# Symphobia 1 Version 2.0 Update coming very soon!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi all!

Today we're happy to share with you a first glance at the new version 2.0 GUI for Symphobia 1!

Along with the new GUI you can expect lots of other new features and improvements like an All-in-One browser, new Multis, Articulation Grid, Adaptive Sync for the Crescendos and lots more...

The update will be completely free for all Symphobia 1 users and is still scheduled to be released this year!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 23, 2021)

Adaptive Sync for the dynamic articulations will be a game changer.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 23, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Today we're happy to share with you a first glance at the new version 2.0 GUI for Symphobia 1!
> 
> ...


YEAH! Thats so exciting! Thank you *




*


----------



## RAdkins (Nov 23, 2021)

The new GUI looks great! Can't wait for OE1 & OE2 updates.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 23, 2021)

New Multis, adaptive Sync for Crescendos and lots more.....and all this completely free: You guys are the best!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 23, 2021)

Love the new GUI, and seriously looking forward to the new multis!

I also love that you guys aren’t charging for these updates. Very cool!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2021)

BF sale this year?


----------



## Marko Cifer (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks nice, I'm excited to update once it's out!

edit: Kinda curious how the workflow will be altered with some of the current front-facing controls being presumably moved under other tabs, but this seems like quite the upgrade so as long as the controls themselves survive the transition, I'm happy.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks good, will we be able to unload specific articulations or groups of articulation if I just want to use let's say a Full Strings Ens Staccato?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2021)

looks Great 👍🏻….Will be purchasing this one for sure !


----------



## georgewmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

Wytse and team have done it again. Looks amazing. I can't wait.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 23, 2021)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 23, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> BF sale this year?


Chances are *very* likely that we will announce a 30% Black Friday discount on all individual libraries as well as packs so stay tuned! 



Mr Pringles said:


> Looks good, will we be able to unload specific articulations or groups of articulation if I just want to use let's say a Full Strings Ens Staccato?


Yes, that's possible. As a matter of fact it's being shown in the screenshot I posted. You can see that Crescendo, Chords & Clusters and Effects have been greyed out which means they've been unloaded from RAM. You can do this by cmd/ctrl+clicking on the articulation you wish to unload.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2021)

Symphobia was the library that got me started - I'll never forgive you......



Seriously though, I think most of your libraries are timeless, and your updates, which I still cannot believe you offer free of charge, are very welcome indeed. Thank you.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 23, 2021)

Well if True Strike's update is the benchmark - it ought to be really good with a 10+ year facelift.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 23, 2021)

Omg...great!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

Super Nice 

Looking forward to Symphobia 1 ver 2. Update. 

Thanks.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 23, 2021)

Sweet!

Meanwhile, I missed the TrueStrike 2.0 sale. Any chance that's coming back for Black Friday?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

Hopefully* Symphobia 2 ver 2*. will be released this year as well.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Nov 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully* Symphobia 2 ver 2*. will be released this year as well.


Gonna take a guess and say that (early) next year is a way more realistic timeframe.


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 23, 2021)

RAdkins said:


> The new GUI looks great! Can't wait for OE1 & OE2 updates.


Yes Naturally, me too!!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2021)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> Chances are *very* likely that we will announce a 30% Black Friday discount on all individual libraries as well as packs so stay tuned!


Sounds good. What are the chances you guys would ever update Lumina with some new fantasy story patches or textures?


----------



## Leo (Nov 23, 2021)

Beautiful GUI, looks so fresh.
I love PS for continuous improvement even after so many years, 
that is great guys!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2021)

So, can we expect Symphobia 1 ver. 2 to be released this month ?


----------



## Scottyb (Nov 24, 2021)

So incredibly excited that one of my absolute favorite libraries is getting this update! Thank you for the update and all of the work you've put into it! We really do appreciate it guys!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 24, 2021)

Will you guys have it on sale when its released as you did with true strike ?


----------



## Elmakai (Nov 24, 2021)

I love the Project SAM libraries, but I have a question/concern with this update. I own all the libraries you guys have, and I have all of the instruments loaded up on my template, using multiple servers through VEP.

So when True Strike got updated, it turned every individual instrument in the library to a single instrument, it broke my template. Now, as far as I know, I can no longer have each individual instrument loaded up on its own track, but instead load the main TS instrument and invidually load in each percussion part I want to use.

Is symphobia going to he the same as well? Because this caused problems when going back to my old tracks with True Strike, and I think Symphobia will be even worse.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Sounds good. What are the chances you guys would ever update Lumina with some new fantasy story patches or textures?


If we update Symphobia 3: Lumina chances are very likely it will also receive new story patches/textures, just like we added new multis for the upcoming Symphobia 1 update.



muziksculp said:


> So, can we expect Symphobia 1 ver. 2 to be released this month ?


Yes, the release of Symphobia 1 v2.0 is scheduled for this year. In other words: Within +/- 1 month from now.


Drumdude2112 said:


> Will you guys have it on sale when its released as you did with true strike ?


We don't know for sure yet but our Black Friday sale will start in about 1 hour from now, which offers the same 30% discount.



Elmakai said:


> I love the Project SAM libraries, but I have a question/concern with this update. I own all the libraries you guys have, and I have all of the instruments loaded up on my template, using multiple servers through VEP.
> 
> So when True Strike got updated, it turned every individual instrument in the library to a single instrument, it broke my template. Now, as far as I know, I can no longer have each individual instrument loaded up on its own track, but instead load the main TS instrument and invidually load in each percussion part I want to use.
> 
> Is symphobia going to he the same as well? Because this caused problems when going back to my old tracks with True Strike, and I think Symphobia will be even worse.


Please contact our Support desk. We'd like to get a bit more info on the issue and help you out as soon as possible!


----------



## georgewmusic (Nov 25, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> I love the Project SAM libraries, but I have a question/concern with this update. I own all the libraries you guys have, and I have all of the instruments loaded up on my template, using multiple servers through VEP.
> 
> So when True Strike got updated, it turned every individual instrument in the library to a single instrument, it broke my template. Now, as far as I know, I can no longer have each individual instrument loaded up on its own track, but instead load the main TS instrument and invidually load in each percussion part I want to use.
> 
> Is symphobia going to he the same as well? Because this caused problems when going back to my old tracks with True Strike, and I think Symphobia will be even worse.


This was the same for me (and I assume others) as well. I took it upon myself to create individual patches using the new V2 instrument. Didn't take too long and gave me the option of combining multiple things into one patch.







As you can see, the top Instruments folder contains the original patches for V1.x. It also contains the new All-in-one instrument. I then created a V2 folder in there and mirrored the subfolders.


----------



## Elmakai (Nov 25, 2021)

georgewmusic said:


> This was the same for me (and I assume others) as well. I took it upon myself to create individual patches using the new V2 instrument. Didn't take too long and gave me the option of combining multiple things into one patch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Tbh I had been putting off fixing my template because I wasn't sure the best way to do so. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 25, 2021)

I just experienced some glitches in the "2 String Ensemble Long Notes" patch. Can someone please turn the modwheel all the way up, hit G#3 for about 10s and let me know if it glitches or not? Thanks.

View attachment sym glitches.mp3


----------



## Marko Cifer (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> I just experienced some glitches in the "2 String Ensemble Long Notes" patch. Can someone please turn the modwheel all the way up, hit G#3 for about 10s and let me know if it glitches or not? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment sym glitches.mp3


I can reproduce this, and if you keep holding the key, the "glitch" keeps happening over and over. Also, it seems to be the Stage mic only - the Close mic doesn't have this.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 25, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> I can reproduce this, and if you keep holding the key, the "glitch" keeps happening over and over. Also, it seems to be the Stage mic only - the Close mic doesn't have this.


Thanks a lot for checking, I thought I was going nuts


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Nov 26, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> I just experienced some glitches in the "2 String Ensemble Long Notes" patch. Can someone please turn the modwheel all the way up, hit G#3 for about 10s and let me know if it glitches or not? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment sym glitches.mp3


Hi there!

Thanks for reporting. That's a nasty one!

Hereby fixed in the upcoming update.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 26, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> I love the Project SAM libraries, but I have a question/concern with this update. I own all the libraries you guys have, and I have all of the instruments loaded up on my template, using multiple servers through VEP.
> 
> So when True Strike got updated, it turned every individual instrument in the library to a single instrument, it broke my template. Now, as far as I know, I can no longer have each individual instrument loaded up on its own track, but instead load the main TS instrument and invidually load in each percussion part I want to use.
> 
> Is symphobia going to he the same as well? Because this caused problems when going back to my old tracks with True Strike, and I think Symphobia will be even worse.


Same problem here too. I'll write to helpdesk. All my templates with TS ended up with problems


----------



## georgewmusic (Nov 26, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Same problem here too. I'll write to helpdesk. All my templates with TS ended up with problems


As I mentioned, I managed to fix this myself.

Before updating to V2 backup the instruments folder and the NKICNT. You don't need to back up the samples.

Now update to V2. I downloaded it fresh from ProjectSAM's website. This avoids merely updating the patches whilst keeping the sample file structure of V1 which is what happens through NIA. If you go the NIA route, you'll find the V1 patches will work but the V2 ones won't. My tip below for batch resaving can fix this.


If you downloaded fresh, V2 should now be working fine albeit, just the single All-in-one patch. You can make individual patches like in V1 as you see fit. Just load up the all-in-one, load it up with whatever you like and save a new patch.

The V1 patches will say they can't find the samples. This is because the sample files are packaged up differently in V2. Do a batch resave on the library folder. When the search dialogue comes up, tick the box that says something like "accept alternative file types" and then direct it to the V2 sample files. It should now bake in the new sample config for the old patches.

And because we saved the NKICNT from V1 they should still look correct too.

Disclaimer: It's been a good few weeks since the update and I didn't think to document this so I may have gotten something wrong here or there, but it's all working for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> I just experienced some glitches in the "2 String Ensemble Long Notes" patch. Can someone please turn the modwheel all the way up, hit G#3 for about 10s and let me know if it glitches or not? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment sym glitches.mp3


Is this Symphobia 1 (current version) ?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is this Symphobia 1 (current version) ?


Yes, latest version


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2021)

Mr Pringles said:


> Yes, latest version


OK. THANKS. 

Hopefully ProjSam will fix it in the upcoming update ver 2.0 , really looking forward to Symphobia 1 ver 2. I'm guessing it will show up any day now.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Nov 30, 2021)

I got symphobia 1 in anticipation for this. More ensemble patches to go along with BHCT, it works great.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 17, 2021)

It's out it seems. 1.31GB update in Native Access.




edit: Looks like while it's now one NKI to load, they also kept the old instruments as files, so stuff will still load on legacy projects.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 17, 2021)

So excited to get this downloaded and try it out! Looks great!! Thanks again Project Sam! The rest of the industry, take note! This is customer service at its very finest!


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 17, 2021)

The new Player for Symphobia 1 is VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2021)

This is so awesome!

I remember when Symphobia first came out and how much of a game changer it was (i still have the original box, btw!). There was NOTHING quite like it, and I can honestly say that there hasn’t been another library release that got me as excited as the original Symphobia did.

So cool to see new life being breathed into this classic library. A big thanks to ProjectSAM for doing this!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 17, 2021)

Marko Cifer said:


> edit: Looks like while it's now one NKI to load, they also kept the old instruments as files, so stuff will still load on legacy projects.


That's the best. Those folks are a class act.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2021)

Alright, ProjectSAM, you've got my curiosity peaked! Can't wait to see what you guys were recording!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 17, 2021)

Great update, love being inspired by this library again.


----------

